# Chokoloskee Recomendations



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Glass minnow patterns


----------



## Southernstrain7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Definitely glass minnows inside and out

Toms tantrum 
Tail: ostrich
Body: artic fox
Head: deerhair


Pauls b.m.f. baitfish
Tail: ostrich
Body: marabou
Head: ep foxy brush or foxy brush mini



And be sure to have white poppers and black poppers


Good luck!


----------



## abrown0253 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help! Hopefully I'll have a successful report to post here by the end of the week.


----------

